# Freya 39



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I just recently purchased a FREYA 39 which was built in California in 1978. It is a cutter class design. Looking for others who own a FREYA. I have pictures on my personal page. It is truly a beautiful boat. thanks Hugh


----------



## fijiaaron (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey Hugh-

I'm thinking about purchasing a Freya 39. It's steel hulled, but from what I can tell, not unique in that. I'd love to hear more about your experiences and any quirks (or benefits) you've noticed in your Freya.

-Aaron


----------



## DeeY (Feb 17, 2011)

Howdy , I too have been considering the Freya 39. I've read all I could find on the internet about it and would like to here more on it from folks who own/sail the Freya 39. Thanks, D.y


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

There may be a steel one in existence but they were a production fiberglass boat, built in California.
Here's the only one I could find listed - it's in Mexico.
1980 Freya Cutter Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com


----------



## DeeY (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks Mitiempo , I did see that one on yw. From what I've read the F39 seems to be very sea worthy. I used ,I think ,that Ted Brewer formula that uses LOA ,LWL,Beam, and Displacement. Displacement in Lb. over (.65x(.7LwL+.3LoA)xB1.333 to come up with a Comfort ratio/number of 39 I'am not sure what the phrf is on the freya 39 or the E 39B if someone knows I'ed like to hear. I'am just trying to do all my home work on the Freya 39 and the Ericson 39 B. Well thanks, and keep yer mast upright. D.y


----------

